# Vet Visits- How often?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

How often should you take your hedgie in for a wellness visit? I know for cats and dogs it's usually once a year, but since they don't live very long, should you get check ups done every six months?


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Once a year is a minimum recommendation--a lot of people do that. There are also a lot of people who prefer every 6 months, just to keep in contact with the vet and keep the vet up to speed about how the hedgie normally acts. Try to go at least once a year.
Hedgies can live a long time. Some have lived to be 10. Cats and dogs can live longer than that, definitely, but I wouldn't consider 4-8 (the average) and possibly 10 to be short. Let's hope to see a lengthening of that time as knowledge for care improves.


----------

